

What strings should the EU place on Microsoft buying Skype? - evanwolf

The EU will announce approval, denial, conditions, concerns, and the path forward for Microsoft buying Skype the first week of October 2011. What conditions in the public interest would you like to see Europe impose on Microsoft? What terms would be bad policy?
======
xaxat
In the great scheme of things, one can't honestly expect Microsoft to not
monetize Skype. The big question is "do they kill the goose"? The real
question is they do they have the common sense?

